# Samsung is closing its video store, but your purchases will survive



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Samsung is closing its video store, but your purchases will survive*

(Engadget.com) - Samsung revealed that it was shuttering its book and music stores not long ago, and today it's saying goodbye to its last paid content portal, the Video and Media Hub. The tech firm has announced that it's closing the shop on August 1st to "focus on exciting new video products" -- and, no doubt, to stay on Google's good side....

Full Story Here


----------

